# Stolen: Rolex Air King w/ Circle Bar Drilling Company Logo



## themarbert (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey all,

This watch was stolen from my home during a burglary six years ago and I'm still holding out hope that it will be returned to me some day. It was my late father's watch and I'd love to have it in my possession again. I've been told there aren't a lot of these Circle Bar logo face Air Kings out there in the wild, so as much of a long shot as this is, I still feel like it's possible to see my watch again.

Please see the attached pic and if you've acquited one in the past six years, and you want to see if perhaps it's my stolen watch, please contact me through this forum. Again, I know it's a long shot but I'm hoping hoping hoping.

Thanks.


----------



## marks55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, I google searched "rolex air king circle bar " and actually found one. There's a youtube video of a watch for sale, apparently sold about

three years ago. Did you ever report this to Rolex? I think they keep a database of stolen watches.


----------



## eviola1 (Jan 11, 2017)

One was just posted on Theo and Harris FYI


----------



## moonwatch2016 (8 mo ago)

Hallo, bei eBay ist aktuell so eine Uhr eingestellt. Gute Zeit pit


----------

